# Sahara Update



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hoping her spay goes well....I`m sure someone will grab her in an instant. She`s so cute!!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

She's a lucky little girl! Do you have updated pics?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I do have recent pics, I'll have to upload them this morning! Sahara is now at the vet office after a nerve-racking drive in rush hour traffic. She did NOT appreciate going back into her crate at 7am, she did NOT appreciate not getting her breakfast and she certainly did NOT appreciate the stop and go traffic...and she wasn't shy about letting everyone in a 50 mile radius know her displeasure. 

She was screeching so loud the crate was shaking...for 40 minutes!! Poor thing. Although at the time, my sympathy was limited. I had music on, all the windows down and yet I still have a ringing in my ears an hour after I dropped her off. Ranger and Blue went along for the car ride and I think it ranks as 'worst car ride ever' in their books. 

But the techs at the vet office were arguing over who gets to hold her and snuggle her so I'm sure she's getting tons of attention until her surgery. Ranger and Blue are passed out on their beds and I'm thinking they have the right idea. Might as well catch up on some rest while I can!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ranger said:


> I do have recent pics, I'll have to upload them this morning! Sahara is now at the vet office after a nerve-racking drive in rush hour traffic. She did NOT appreciate going back into her crate at 7am, she did NOT appreciate not getting her breakfast and she certainly did NOT appreciate the stop and go traffic...and she wasn't shy about letting everyone in a 50 mile radius know her displeasure.
> 
> She was screeching so loud the crate was shaking...for 40 minutes!! Poor thing. Although at the time, my sympathy was limited. I had music on, all the windows down and yet I still have a ringing in my ears an hour after I dropped her off. Ranger and Blue went along for the car ride and I think it ranks as 'worst car ride ever' in their books.
> 
> But the techs at the vet office were arguing over who gets to hold her and snuggle her so I'm sure she's getting tons of attention until her surgery. Ranger and Blue are passed out on their beds and I'm thinking they have the right idea. Might as well catch up on some rest while I can!


Very funny ... Maybe her new owner will rename her "Handful"!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That would be a very apt name! I was trying to pick a sweet name to suit her face instead of her attitude...but yeah, Handful definitely describes her!

Picked her up from the vet last night and she's doing well! Moving about a lot today and wasn't even - seemingly - too sore last night which is incredible. Keeping her quiet and calm today which is pretty easy, so far. She had a bit of a shock to the system when she realized it was *gasp* raining out when she went to pee. Now i have to carry her out or she does a U-turn at the door and bolts into her kennel.

AND, she was put on the rescue website last night and already has an adoption application! Here's her link, if anyone wants to see - complete with updated pics, courtesy of my dad's photography skills: AARCS - Alberta Animal Rescue Crew Society 

The name says Sarah, because that's the name I panicked and went with when I picked her up. I can't choose names under pressure, apparently!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the pictures on the AARCS site. She looks like she is always deep in thought.  Good to hear that she's doing well.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

She's darling - you are an angel for doing what you do. I will pray for her to find that perfect family who loves and adores her forever.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a great set of pictures, tell your Dad "Well Done"
I don't think you will have her too much longer she is so cute.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

And we have an appt with potential adopters in under an hour! Sahara is in her crate...I'm determined to let them see the 'real Sahara' instead of letting her run around all morning and then tire herself out when they're here. 

Fingers crossed it'll be a good match!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck!! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I will be looking for an update! She is a sweetie.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's smart...better to see her true colors and choose them than have a disappointed failed adoption... She's so cute! Be sure to let them know she terrorizes the bigger dogs...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

annnnnd Sahara is adopted! She's still with me but going to her new home on friday so she'll have 3 days to get used to her new surroundings and routine before her new family goes to work. They're a very nice, young couple and hopefully all will be well.

Now it's the hard part...giving her up.  And trusting my judgement that she's going to a good home with people who will meet her needs. So hard to give up these little pups...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know it's bittersweet, hope it all works out for her.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So, in the days before her new family picks her up, we've been working on transitioning to a big dog crate. She's not loving it, but she's getting better every day. Eating her meals in it and playing in it with 'new' toys that she only gets in there.

Also starting working on clicker training. She knows the cue to go into her crate now and 'sit'. She's barking/whining to go outside to pee when loose in the house. She's eating solid kibble and is now using a kong to eat her meals. Also trying to get her used to her collar. She hates it - she scratches non-stop at it. 

The funniest is taking her for a walk. We have a long private sidewalk so i walk her up and down it just to get used to a leash and collar. Hilarity ensues. Mom and i will 'walk' the dogs around the block, but mom carries Sahara. Too cute and funny. 

And tomorrow she's off to her new home!  No place in the house is safe from her right now. She's figured out how to go up and down all the stairs, she tries to break into the cookie bin, and is a big help loading the dishwasher. :uhoh:

It'll be sad to see her go...but I'm so happy I was able to help out a little soul this summer. She's been a ray of sunshine...when she's not chomping on toes and fingers!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sahara*

You've done such a WONDERFUL THING, for sweet Sahara.
Now you'll be fostering another Lucky Dog!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Today is Sahara's last day here!

I've had Blue for the past 2 days and boy, he's kept Sahara occupied. Much to his dismay! She is very interested in him and would spend all day licking his flews if given the opportunity but he's not very ha0..(that's courtesy of sahara's paw on my laptop) Blue is not very happy when Sahara is all over him. 

But on our last night together, Sahara slept in the big crate for 8 hours straight!! 10:30 til 6:30, then back in til 8am. What a good girl! She's also used to her collar and will go on little walks where she acts like a bucking bronco in her enthusiasm to see the world. She is a very special little puppy and I'm so glad I got to be a part of her life for 3 weeks...it'll be sad to see her leave tonight.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Enjoy your last day with your foster brothers and human, little Sahara. You were such a lucky pup to find them. Now you'll have your very own family to love, distract and drive crazy at times. You'll do fine and I hope we'll hear from you from time to time through your temporary person.

You've done good with the munchkin, Ranger; more than good. Hugs to you for tonight when she leaves.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My little angel is gone! Her new owners had a flashy red collar with little hearts on it and it looked amazing on her coat. They walked her out to the car and she jumped and leaped next to them, happy as can be. Fingers crossed it's a good match.

In the meantime, Ranger and Blue seem a little lost. As am I. I'm making cupcakes (it's my mom's bday) and I keep looking around for Sahara. I miss seeing her on her red bed or being under my feet continually.  I have a feeling I'm going to be eating a lot of cupcakes tonight.


----------

